# Homemade coyote caller



## caver101 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thought some of you guys might want to know how to build one so you can give your rifles a workout on some yotes.

Being the impatient, cheap, DIY guy that I am.......While saving for a foxpro I needed something other than the mouth calls I am using now to get me by for coyote hunting.

So I bought a waterproof loud speaker, a small speaker amp, few cables and used an old 1gig MP3 player I had on hand. Got some free downloads off the interweb of different calls/sounds. Its simple, just plug and play.

I am not a fan of non-remote callers (hence my saving for the foxpro) but I found some 16 & 20 minute calling sequences that have some 5 or so minute breaks in them so I can set the call out in the field and let it do its thing. That way I can get 200-300yds away.

Anyway, if any of you are in a pinch, this might work for you or if you wanted a second caller on the cheap. I got about $50 in this one. 

Hope to take it yote hunting Sunday for its first test.... I know my red heeler went crazy last night when I hit the challenge howl, lol


----------



## j_seph (Jan 17, 2008)

made one just like it except I used a CD player and just download the calls and burn em to CD


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just about to post on ideas for a cheap caller , where do you get the small speaker amp and what are they called? Did you get the stuff at radioshack Caver


----------



## caver101 (Jan 17, 2008)

Let me get the part numbers for you. I got my stuff at Radio Shack.

That was the last speaker they had in the Dalton store. They had 2 more amps though...

I am in Dalton as well, so if you need some help let me know.


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Jan 17, 2008)

cool, I appreciate it. I think I've got an old speaker at work I can use. one more thing, where did you find the sounds


----------



## caver101 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sending PM


Need one each of these:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...62620&cp=&kw=mini+amplifier&parentPage=search

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...origkw=1/8+plug&kw=1/8+plug&parentPage=family  To connect the speaker to the amp.

Then you need a  http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...kwCatId=2032058&kw=1/8+plug&parentPage=search  to connect the MP3 player to the AMP.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, you may want to know where to get the sounds also, lol

Here is a good place & where I got the idea (along with preditor masters forum and google):  http://www.varmintal.net/ahunt.htm#Calling


----------



## Paddle (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks fror the info Carver101!!

 PM sent.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks!It's also nice to see exactly how some of the coyote howls,barks..etc sound,and gives me an idea on how to space them out.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 21, 2008)

I went this weekend and had no luck.

Did get out in the woods in the snow for a little while. Wish it snowed more around here....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 21, 2008)

Helpful hint: One or two freshly gutted squirrels laid out in the field next to the caller work great.


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey caver, I went to radio shack friday and got all my stuff, got it built in about five minutes and used it saturday on a hunt but like yours I didnt see any yotes either. call sounds good though


----------



## Woodscrew (Jan 21, 2008)

Isn't it illigal to use electronic callers at this time of the year for yotes? It don't bother me but just wondering? I say kill um how ever you can get um.


----------



## Paddle (Jan 21, 2008)

Woodscrew,

 You’re thinking of WMA's. You can only use electronic calls from Aug 15th - Nov 30th. All year round on private land.

 There are a lot of rules that are different between WMA's and private land.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 21, 2008)

What about US Forest service land? Any restrictions to them (caliber or e-caller restrictions)???

I did get some nice photos in the snow. Will post them tonight when I get home.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 22, 2008)

here are some photos of the setups:


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Jan 22, 2008)

Great shots caver, looks like it would have been the perfect spots


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is mine that is stuck together with velcro.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 22, 2008)

I am getting ready to make on of these. I was wondering if you could get longer cable and set the speaker 50 or so yards away from you.


----------



## Paddle (Jan 22, 2008)

I got a 50 ft roll of speaker wire and soldered the jacks on the ends, so you could make one as long as you'd like.

 I need to find some bulk wire that is brown. I'm going to try Lowes or Home Depot.

 If you use a longer cord I would recomend you keep the amp and the Mp3,Tape Player or the CD Player together on your end. The amp has a volume control also and you need to find the right mix on the two volumes.

 For example: I found that if the MP3 or Tape Player volume is turned up to high it seems to distort the sounds. 

 I will say that I just built mine over the weekend and I'm still playing with it. This is the only "problem" I've ran into so far.


----------



## white74horse (Jan 26, 2008)

you can make it wireless with a Nady 315 wireless mic setup


----------



## Paddle (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks white74horse,

I might have to update mine. 

Is the sound quality just as good? 

Is it the 351? I looked for the 315 and couldn't find it?

Thanks again!


----------



## white74horse (Jan 27, 2008)

yep 351 sorry


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2008)

white74horse said:


> you can make it wireless with a Nady 315 wireless mic setup



Where can you buy these, Im interested my self, whats the best time to call?


----------



## white74horse (Jan 28, 2008)

You can get them at music stores, I'll post A link when I get home to the directions for the setup and it will show you how to wire it.


----------



## white74horse (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.arkansaselkhunter.com/E-Caller.htm


----------



## white74horse (Jan 28, 2008)

free soundshttp://www.western-rivers.com/downloads.html


----------



## Metalhead (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I made one of the El Cheapo callers like Caver showed up top, but I can't turn up the volume to hear it past 10 feet without the distortion ruining the sound.  Any ideas?  I am using a Sanyo MP3 player and the cleanest sounds I could find from Western River and Varmint Al.  Could the soldered connections be the culprit?  I'm going to try to troubleshoot the whole setup this weekend.


----------



## caver101 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am going to look into that wireless setup! Thanks for posting the info.


For the other problem, I don't have any idea. Is the amp the problem or the volume on the MP3 player the problem??


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 3, 2008)

qqq


----------



## dognducks (Feb 3, 2008)

varmit al is where i got this idea from. go to his website he has lots calling sequences and directions for this


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can not seem to find that little Radio Shack Amp.  I saw a couple of other options on ebay


----------



## caver101 (Feb 4, 2008)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I can not seem to find that little Radio Shack Amp.  I saw a couple of other options on ebay



Go here:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...62620&cp=&kw=mini+amplifier&parentPage=search


----------

